# VOIP box for free?



## marli (Jun 16, 2005)

right i have:
a lap-top, connected to my broad band router.
a modem on my lap-top.
a wealth of VB knowledge OR an internet full of smarter people like YOU!

can i turn the above in to this....

THIS


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

No but you have the stuff to use skype and the like....


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Skype is the way to go for you.. http://www.skype.com/

You'll need a good headset, or USB phone.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

BTW, I just bought two DTA-310 packet8 adaptors off ebay for $10ea. They can be unlocked to work just like the handytone-286 ATA's.. The 486 you linked to has a passthrough port (FXS), but I can do without it. 

You might want to look at Asterisk* open source PBX if you're interested on VOIP for the company..

Also, you can always use Xten's softphone on the laptop if you want a SIP compatable phone.


----------



## marli (Jun 16, 2005)

ok to clarafy a few points:
1 i have a FREE voip provider so dont want skype.
the voip is not the problem its the use of my normal phones.
Is it IMPOSSIBLE to take control of the modems(via Software) and redirect voips traffic there , connect a phone and use that.

where can i find the Asterix* open source?

also ive heard DTA-310 packet8 somtimes cant be unlocked, i dont want to buy one and not be able to use it.

Thanks gotrootdude


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

The easiest way is to use [email protected] to install.. http://asteriskathome.sourceforge.net/

Then modify it..

I have a collection of all firmwares/uploaders for the DTA-310's and the BPA-410's.. You are correct that sometimes people brick them. I haven't unlocked the two I recieved yet..

You can use MD3200 chipset modems as telepone interfaces with decent results. http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...om/ws/&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=x100p&category0=


----------



## marli (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh nice however Asterisk is Linux?
I need the WinDoze due to some software I run, Is there a Windows version/clone i can use?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

There is.. Astwind http://www.voip-info.org/tiki-index.php?page=AstWind

But it has no hardware support for voice modems like the linux version has..


----------

